# Goodbye Estelle



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

My old baby had a stroke a few days ago. Today we decided it's best that she was put to sleep. 
I feel so terrible. She still had life left in her when I put her on the vet's table, she kept trying to walk over and climb into my jacket, but she couldn't because of the stroke... She could only use one side of her body.

Now I feel like we should have had her treated. She could still eat, clean herself, she was just paralyzed on one side but I think treatment could have helped that...

I'm going to bury her first thing tomorrow. The other seven rats will miss her. It's just not the same without her.

RIP Estelle, aged only 2 years 1 month and 4 days. My first and favourite ratty. I miss her so much already. 










I love you sweetheart


----------



## K (Feb 14, 2009)

I just lost one of my first too - absolutely killed me. The bit about her trying to climb in your jacket - so sad - they are such warm little beings. I know how you feel


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you ): It is really hard, I miss her so, so much.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Try not to second-guess yourself. You did the best you could at the time. There was a reason for this decision. With all the animals I had to put down, i did the same thing but when you get over the grief you can see why you made the decision and know that you did the right thing.
It is so much easier when you don't have to help them die and they go at their own time.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

She was so beautiful. It's so hard to lose your first.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Estelle 

*prods Hallie-Mae* Haven't spotted you around in a loooooooong time.


----------

